# Which are the best designed and most memorable video-game characters?



## Anorion (Jan 16, 2015)

Sketch Turner from Comix Zone 
*i.imgur.com/iT6nTSb.jpg

Duke Nukem was hilarious, and over the top

and Cl4p-TP. Funny and irritating. Also, the townsfolk in Sanctuary and Concordia, although they are randomly generated.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 16, 2015)

lo wang from *Shadow warrior*

*i61.tinypic.com/2d6k6k6.jpg

HAHA you no mess with lo wang.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=phitdexy3YI


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## ratul (Jan 16, 2015)

Mr. Badass Dante, no doubt!!!
*i.imgur.com/G43hXbL.jpg


----------



## Flash (Jan 16, 2015)

*31.media.tumblr.com/528a48557a0fb233d49d3f5e2de3907c/tumblr_mw0kweexVN1sfivguo5_400.gif


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 16, 2015)

Big Boss from MGS , Geralt from Witcher series, and perhaps some Mass Effect characters like Garrus Vakarian


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 17, 2015)

*pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/2186972673/super_mario.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 17, 2015)

Mario, Super Street Fighter 4 characters, CJ from GTA San Andreas, pacman, Batman and others from Arkham Series (who can forget them  )


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Jan 17, 2015)

Max Payne 2


----------



## iittopper (Jan 17, 2015)

*img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130910124449/lara-croft-tomb-raider/images/thumb/6/6c/LaraCroftEvolution.jpg/670px--1,962,0,458-LaraCroftEvolution.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 17, 2015)

^I call the lower right lara with the brown top


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 18, 2015)

iittopper said:


> ~snip~



I call 2nd Lara from left with Blue top


----------



## .jRay. (Jan 18, 2015)

This Guy

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Wqha01iG7ho/U9LvzMjJxtI/AAAAAAAAARQ/Y1zSAoAQqKY/w1084-h1080/283603_Papel-de-Parede-O-Agente-47-Hitman-Absolution_1920x1080.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 18, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I call 2nd Lara from left with Blue top



We are so damn perverted arent we


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 18, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> We are so damn perverted arent we



Its the human nature, can't go against it


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 18, 2015)

My all time favorite character is Shepard from Mass Effect series.

*i.imgur.com/TFnfPu0.png


----------



## gameranand (Jan 18, 2015)

These fellas
*hd.wallpaperswide.com/thumbs/devil_may_cry_4___nero_2-t2.jpg

*fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/331/f/f/prince_of_persia_warrior_within___might_by_syan_jin-d4hiovd.jpg


----------



## $hadow (Jan 18, 2015)

The prince always look dashing.


----------



## iittopper (Jan 18, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> We are so damn perverted arent we



Its totally normal


----------



## Flash (Jan 18, 2015)

*user.img.todaoferta.uol.com.br/S/2/GK/L3N8BZ/bigPhoto_0.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 18, 2015)

- Shepard from Mass Effect
 - Vaas from Far Cry 3
 - Tommy Vercetti from GTA Vice City
 - Roman from GTA IV


----------



## Alok (Jan 18, 2015)

Flash said:


> *31.media.tumblr.com/528a48557a0fb233d49d3f5e2de3907c/tumblr_mw0kweexVN1sfivguo5_400.gif



this is my fav


----------



## Anorion (Jan 18, 2015)

Realistic Graphics Have Ruined Character Design - Multitoad


----------

